# Bollywood FOTD



## oracle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Make-up collabo #3 w/ (blkayznempress). This week is Bollywood
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy, and stay tuned for our looks every Monday


*Oracle1 look*
*Face:* NC45 Studio Stick, Dark Blot Powder, Milani Mango Tango Blush, Nuance
*Eyes:* Chrome Yellow, Primary Yellow pigment, Rule, Orange, Fertile, Purple Haze, Mi' Lady, Milani Mango Tango Blush, MUFE Aqua Eyes Purple?, HIP black cream liner
*Brows:* Mystery e/s, Rose blanc(highlight)
*Lashes:* Sossi #20 top, Carie individual (bottom)
*Lips:* Revlon Blackberry l/l, NK vibrant orange l/s, NYX Africa e/s, NYX coral l/l, Jordana Mandarine Glaze l/g
*Hand:* Elf Waterproof e/l pen in "coffee"
Rhinestones: purple, pink, yellow, orange

*blkayznempress look*
*FACE:* NC 42 Studio Fix , 
NYX Copper and Desert Rose Blush 
*EYES:* Solar White, Nanogold, Goldmine, Spiced Chocolate, Loreal Liquid Liner Intense Black 
*LIPS:* Chanel Miss Fizz Bronze Crystal glossimer


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 24, 2008)

W   O   W

I love the henna one more!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 24, 2008)

holy crap.. my eye just popped out of my head.. AMAZING!!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 24, 2008)

The colorful one is SO amazing!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like yall had a ton of fun doing those looks.. 

great job


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_looks like yall had a ton of fun doing those looks.. 

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had a blast, and Im sure she did too.  But honey,let me tell you I felt like I was in India, I was sweatin' up a storm, lol.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful! I love how u guys went full on with costumes and everything!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 24, 2008)

Love. these. so. much!  

Y'all have some skills.  Beautiful.


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

All I can say is WOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

beautiful and the colourful one..
boah. im definitely getting my chrome yellow
on wednesday !!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 24, 2008)

Both of you look amazing!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 24, 2008)

You ladies are seriously amazing!


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

You two are so amazing it is crazy.  This just made me fall out of my chair.  Very, very talented-both of you.  And, beautiful!!


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ab5inth7* 

 
_beautiful and the colourful one..
boah. im definitely getting my chrome yellow
on wednesday !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chrome Yellow is one of my favs


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Girl your skills are friggin amazing!! You look fantastic!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

very pretty colors and looks! you have amazing talent! great job


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it .. this looks sooooo awsome <3


----------



## n_c (Nov 24, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW gorgeouss love ur spin on the indian bride


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

That is talent there!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 24, 2008)

Love this... so creative!


----------



## RobinG (Nov 24, 2008)

Those looks are out of this world.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 24, 2008)

Both of these are AMAZING!


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 24, 2008)

these are ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 25, 2008)

Both are gorgeous.


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow,you look amazing.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 25, 2008)

ohhhh come do my makeup for me when i get married!!! 

beautiful


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy crap on a cracker that is amazing!  You have mad skills!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 25, 2008)

FANTASTIC. wow, I'm impressed! Do tutorials!!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 25, 2008)

(that is beyond really good)


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG!!! I can't even find words to describe how friggin' AMAZING both looks are! Sooo Beautiful!!! I am left speachless...


----------



## NancyNosrati (Nov 25, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 25, 2008)

the colors of the first one is just... im lost for words, its too awesome!!!!


----------



## Gabriele (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow - my first post - but you just gave me a much needed creativity jolt.  Fabulous !!


----------



## nongoma (Nov 25, 2008)

flipping fantastic!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 25, 2008)

You two blow my mind!


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 25, 2008)

On behalf of Denise and myself we both thank you all for all the comments and support.  We are both pretty new at this, so we appreciate feedback and suggestions.  

We both are on youtube as well.  I am in the process of trying to get the whole tutorial thing down while Denise has more knowledge and has several videos up already.  

Again thank yall for the bottom of our hearts and stay tuned for more looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keisha & Denise


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! You are so talented! Both of these looks are amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool, very OTT but i love it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 25, 2008)

I absolutely *love* both of these!! So creative and beautiful!
I saved them for inspiration!


----------



## xxainixx (Nov 25, 2008)

superb!! you look GORGEOUS


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 25, 2008)

you are so creative, I love both looks, especially yours!


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 25, 2008)

blending is flawless :drooling:


----------



## pangie (Nov 25, 2008)

both looks are sooo stunning!


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 25, 2008)

Very creative...its more of indian bridal look, than bollywood..I am not sure whether we apply henna on our forehead though LOL!, good imagination though..


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the bright colors and the jewels.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 25, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 25, 2008)

That purple yellow and orange is Blazin!!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 25, 2008)

flippin heck thats so hot


----------



## .k. (Nov 25, 2008)

i LOVE this soo sooo much! its amazing!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 25, 2008)

I love how unique and lovely your looks come out! These are fab!


----------



## Jade1012 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_holy crap.. my eye just popped out of my head.. AMAZING!!_

 

I felt the same way... both looks are gorgeous. You look like a goddess in the henna one..


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 26, 2008)

Amazing looks. Very impressive makeup skills.


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 27, 2008)

Oracle 1 you killed this one.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful!!! you girls are gorgeous! how talented!!


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 27, 2008)

stunning i love it


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## chelseypaige (Nov 28, 2008)

WOW amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2008)

Pure talent!! Yall are SO beautiful and artistic too!


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy crap! These are awesome!!!

Would love to see a tutorial on either one of them!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 29, 2008)

i clicked on this thread hoping to see something interesting but I see no talent here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























just kidding, both of you did an A-M-A-Z-I-N-G job


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 29, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! you got skillz!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 29, 2008)

You both look amazing!


----------



## tmc089 (Nov 29, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!! Fantastic job!


----------

